# hail Beauty Farm ensemble Pierre de la Rue & Noel Baldewein masses double cds 10\10



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*hail Beauty Farm ensemble Pierre de la Rue & Noel Baldewein masses double cds 10\10*

Woaw* Beauty Farm *, did something , got better, well, did they ever sounded bad , i cheerish this ensemble,The Pierre de la Rue is very decent very good, essential ,credential listening for amateur of genra(franco-flemish polyphony that is) at is utter most finest, state of the art execution real pros , no flaws, just perfect.

And the Noel Baldewein is a great find i was ain't aware or barely of him, couple of tracks here and there ,simply said awesome, wonderful beyond words, these cds will have many listen.

I love Austrian proffessionalism & perfectionism, on the down side yep these cds were expensive but who care they were or are fabuleously sweet offerings , a divine bliss, i promess to buy every Beauty Farm cds in the future , i have all of them so far.Fascinating ensemble for purist of the gennra, no ornemments to embelisheed the work but this is genuine prodigieous releases, music Flanders or Belgium blush ,These austrian gentelmen sure nails it good whit these releases i love em both.

Danke you very mutch Beauty Farm ensemble im mezmerized & flabbergeist by your skills and talents, truelly & honnest , my deepest honnor for excellence of rendition of these masses once again.

:tiphat: merci du fond du coeur votre ensemble est merveilleux= thanks from the bottom of my heart your ensemble surrealist and gifted..


----------

